# using the internet to punish your kids



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I warned my son Kyle that I was gonna post this if he didnt stop messing with me


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i litterally LOLed... fish kisser!


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Looool!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lmao... Carley was cracking me up... shut up dad....love it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahaha too funny! Carley is so adorable! haha I would have been scared too girl. hahaha


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

hahahahaha, I can't wait to harass Riley.
I will never put the camera down ever. hahaha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: HAHAAA! How old is your son?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

We got a rule in my family, you gotta kiss your fish on the lips before you throw 'em back and only my youngest will do it cause he's a natural born freak like dad lol. Great stuff.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll !! I love this vid hahaha .....


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. Your kids are soo cute!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Kyle cracks me up everyday with his antics
Dixie He just turned 17
and Aimee, thats easy for you to say cuz you dont have to live with 'em hahahaha


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> We got a rule in my family, you gotta kiss your fish on the lips before you throw 'em back and only my youngest will do it cause he's a natural born freak like dad lol. Great stuff.


gotta live by the rules. my favorite rule is "if you kill it you have to eat it". you wouldnt beleive some of the things he has eaten in his life time, worms, ants and most everything a kid is tempted to torture. now hes a great sportman chooses his prey carefully lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. Everyone says my kids are cute too and I think the same thing!


----------

